# The Cats



## Doogal (Nov 1, 2011)

Thought id introduce my two cats, Mouse and Minnie, both rescue cats born on the street.

Start with Mouse, a female 4 year old no-nonsense ginger cat.

As a kitten with our old rabbits









In garden









Camoflage









Big cat now, lounging.









Then theres Minnie, female grey cat, not sure of the age, reckon around 1-2 years, she is a runt. Was an unexpected arrival after some friends found her abandoned as a little kitten.









Having a roam









and having a nice stretch









With Mouse









Tuna time for both of em









In there usual spots









Heres some of our old cat, Rosa, lost one eye in a fight, partially blind in the other, deaf and her teeth had fallen out. RIP oldun.

Grand old age of 21


----------



## Doogal (Nov 1, 2011)

Woops didnt realise the pictures would be so big!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Doogal said:


> Woops didnt realise the pictures would be so big!


Lol They're gorgeous!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What beautiful cats you have! Mouse has stolen my heart, I have a thing for ginger cats.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures of your pets, they are all gorgeous._


----------



## Doogal (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, the cats will appreciate the nice comments


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

They're both so very beautiful, I love cats with marble-like fur aspect.

Wow, you'd say he's acting in a movie here  You almost expect him to talk lol


Doogal said:


> Camoflage


----------



## Doogal (Nov 1, 2011)

Sad news today, our little Minnie was run over last night, run over numerous times so was a particularly horrible sight. Was only about 2 years old, never got to live life to the full 

Our other cats we have buried in the garden but unfortunately we dont have one anymore so Minnie has been cremated and my little sister going to keep her ashes.

RIP Minnie


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwww gorgeous lots of (((hugs))) to them.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely photos minnie is the same as my darcy


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

All 3 of them are so beautiful i love them


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear your sad news  

RIP Minnie, run free at rainbow bridge xx


Lovely photo's


----------



## Doogal (Nov 1, 2011)

Have not really been on here in ages, unfortunately a sad belated update, a few months after Minnie died, big ginger Mouse also passed, from a suspected Myocardial? problem. It was very sudden, only minutes before had she been lounging out as usual.

Im now left catless, it took me a while to adjust, often reaching out to stroke them only to find an empty space on my bed :crying: only left with a brief play with my friends cats.

Im sure in the near future when I have my own suitable place I will get another cat, or two as I am intrigued by them so much. I have grown fond of the Norwegian Forest


----------



## trinar (Jun 30, 2013)

im very new to this and sorry to invade your post but how do i start one of my own??


----------



## trinar (Jun 30, 2013)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Doogal (Nov 1, 2011)

There is a 'new thread' icon near the top of the page.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking when the house is suddenly empty  When the time is right I am sure another cat will find you.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

how many cats you have ..


----------

